# can the visa be rejected due to cancer



## iravin (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi,

My husband has applied for ENS 186 Visa and we have provided all docs, CO is assigned and the CO sent the email that the visa is all ready t be granted but just awaiting my medical exam reports. I am the secondary applicant, my husband has cleared hs medicals, However, nov 2012 i was diagnosed with stage 2 lymphoma cancer, adn finished the chemo ad radiotherpay last month. The cancer is all gone.

Will they reject the visa as i have cancer? and if they do will my husband still get his Visa? 

Thanks.
ira


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes quite possibly. You should normally wait several years post getting the all clear to apply because it can frequently return within a couple of years. 

No your husband wont get his visa if you fail the medical.


----------



## iravin (Jul 31, 2013)

thanks for the reply!

My husband's consultant told us that we can appeal if the visa is rejected. Is that something that has worked for anyone with cancer history?

Also, if we withdraw my application , will my husband still get his PR?

Thanks,
Ira


----------



## mady123 (Apr 20, 2013)

Health grounds are second only to security concerns in the rate of rejection for Australia visa applications. An applicant can have their application rejected if the cost of any potential treatment they may need exceeds AU$21,000 over five years.

Records show that 599 potential migrants were denied a visa on health grounds between 2010 and 2011, of these, almost 400 were denied due to the potential cost of treatment.

The AU$21,000 threshold is intended to determine whether an applicant will be a burden on Australian resources, or whether they could prevent an Australian citizen from receiving potentially lifesaving treatment or transplants.

Applicants whose medical conditions could prevent them from receiving a visa include those with HIV, cancer or a heart condition while there are also several cases of applicants with a mental illness and even epilepsy who have been denied a visa.

Source : Australia visa health restrictions to be eased


----------



## simonfo (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Iravin,
I know this is an old thread but my fiancee has exactly your condition, what happened to your case? did you wait? 
another question is what will happen if in medical check we say nothing about her condition?


----------



## iravin (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi simonof,

I went ahead with the application , did my medical exam , however at that time I was just in remission a month and gave all docs and reports from my oncologist to medical examiner .our visa was approved .


----------



## simonfo (Aug 10, 2015)

iravin said:


> Hi simonof,
> 
> I went ahead with the application , did my medical exam , however at that time I was just in remission a month and gave all docs and reports from my oncologist to medical examiner .our visa was approved .


oh great .
congratulation on visa, what a relief.


----------



## Melodies7788 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Iravin and Simonfo,


I exactly have the same problem now... So when I extend my student visa I was diagnosed by Lymphoma, but now I'm ready to apply my PR. currently I'm in remission for almost 5 months

Should I go to my oncologist to ask a letter mentioned that I'm on remission and give it to medical examiner when I do medical check up or I just submit my application first and wait...

Thank you so much in advance for replying my message.... Really hope that you guys can answer my question as I'm so worried.

Again, Thank you...


----------



## iravin (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi, my best wishes on being in remission . Hope you are feeling well .
I had a letter from my oncologist stating the diagnosis, treatment and the outcome that I was in full remission . I had submitted that letter along with other treatment reports to the panel doctor during my medical exam . Hope this answers your query.
Do let me know if you have any more queries .
Wish you good luck .


Melodies7788 said:


> Hi Iravin and Simonfo,
> 
> 
> I exactly have the same problem now... So when I extend my student visa I was diagnosed by Lymphoma, but now I'm ready to apply my PR. currently I'm in remission for almost 5 months
> ...


----------



## Melodies7788 (Jan 5, 2016)

iravin said:


> Hi, my best wishes on being in remission . Hope you are feeling well .
> I had a letter from my oncologist stating the diagnosis, treatment and the outcome that I was in full remission . I had submitted that letter along with other treatment reports to the panel doctor during my medical exam . Hope this answers your query.
> Do let me know if you have any more queries .
> Wish you good luck .


Iravin,

Really thank you so so much.... Really appreciate you'd like to answer my queries and doubt. At least now I see there's a hope... 

So you have submitted the letter from your oncologist directly when doing the medical exam, not waiting from medical center / immi to ask for further information...? 

What kind of other treatment reports you submit? if you don't mind me asking is it PET scan? 

Last question, do you use agent when lodge the PR?

Again thank you...


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

186? You may need to write a submission for Health Waiver.


----------



## iravin (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes, I submitted my PET Scan report that showed all clear , radiation plan and chemo plan and treatment . I did not wait for them to ask me any documents I submitted all those documents During my medical exam . They did not ask for any additional docs after that . 
Yes , our visa was through an agent .


----------



## Melodies7788 (Jan 5, 2016)

iravin said:


> Yes, I submitted my PET Scan report that showed all clear , radiation plan and chemo plan and treatment . I did not wait for them to ask me any documents I submitted all those documents During my medical exam . They did not ask for any additional docs after that .
> Yes , our visa was through an agent .


Thank you very much for your reply....

Oh okay.... So now I need to go to my oncologist to get her to write me a letter stated that I''m in remission and clear, plus in the letter mentioned what was my chemo treatment? 

I think, I better to get agent to apply my PR then...


Thank you very much and really appreciate taking time to reply me 

best wishes for you and your family...


----------



## Melodies7788 (Jan 5, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> 186? You may need to write a submission for Health Waiver.


Hi Blackrider, 

I'm not applying 186.

well, what do you meant by health waiver? 

could please give more information about this?

thank you


----------



## Pididi (Jun 10, 2017)

*Need advise on my scenario.*

Hi Irvin / Simonfo,

I am in the similar situation and need your expertise on my case.

I am from India and got the invitation for 189 Visa from Australia last week and have to undergo Medicals.

Here is my story:

I worked in USA from 2010 until 2017 January. During my stay there, in 2013 May, I was diagnosed with Lymphoma and undergone chemo & Radiation. My entire treatement completed by September same year (2013). From that point, there are NO health issues and doing great as usual and continued working in USA until 2017 January and moved to India after visa expired.

Now, we are in 2017 October and want to know if I have to specify this history in the Visa form or need not do it ?

Can someone advice on this please.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pididi said:


> Hi Irvin / Simonfo,
> 
> I am in the similar situation and need your expertise on my case.
> 
> ...


Don’t even think of hiding this fact for a moment .
You may face serious consequences of such an action 

You have to declare the same in all the forms and applications wherever you are asked for your medical history 

Moreover, in my opinion, you should go through a Mara agent who specialises in medical cases, to get the best possible outcome 

Cheers


----------



## Pididi (Jun 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Don’t even think of hiding this fact for a moment .
> You may face serious consequences of such an action
> 
> You have to declare the same in all the forms and applications wherever you are asked for your medical history
> ...


 Hi newbeinz, the reason why I am asking this is because of this one problem which I had in my past (more than 4 yrs back), they should not reject my case. Can you share your thoughts on this !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pididi said:


> Hi newbeinz, the reason why I am asking this is because of this one problem which I had in my past (more than 4 yrs back), they should not reject my case. Can you share your thoughts on this !


Whether they will reject or not, will depend on the advice given to them by the medical specialist in the department and BUPA

If you are completely cured, I see no reason why you should be refused.
However, as I said earlier, medically complicated applications are best dealt by specialised agencies 

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## Wonderful80 (Oct 21, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

Even though this thread is old thought of requesting your advice, when I was planning to do migration to Australia in fact I already paid to some money to agent to start the process,
unfortunately my wife was diagnosed breast cancer on her left breast (stage II, 2.2cm in size) finally we removed the breast completely & re-constructed same, now she is on Chemotherapy, oncologist prescribed for 8 circles, we are on halfway through 4 circles gone & 4 more to go, oncologist did not prescribed any radiotherapy as we completely removed the breast, now my question is what is the best time for us to apply & with this situation will I be able to get migration visa, thanking all of you in advance for relying my message. Thanks


----------



## Jpg101 (May 15, 2021)

Wonderful80 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Even though this thread is old thought of requesting your advice, when I was planning to do migration to Australia in fact I already paid to some money to agent to start the process,
> unfortunately my wife was diagnosed breast cancer on her left breast (stage II, 2.2cm in size) finally we removed the breast completely & re-constructed same, now she is on Chemotherapy, oncologist prescribed for 8 circles, we are on halfway through 4 circles gone & 4 more to go, oncologist did not prescribed any radiotherapy as we completely removed the breast, now my question is what is the best time for us to apply & with this situation will I be able to get migration visa, thanking all of you in advance for relying my message. Thanks


hi - how is your wife?

my partner was also diagnosed stage II last year. She has completed all treatments and back to normal life. We are keen to start our application but still not sure how the cancer history will be viewed and best way to proceed.
We are living in Malaysia and living together for 15 months. Any recommendations would be much appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jpg101 said:


> hi - how is your wife?
> 
> my partner was also diagnosed stage II last year. She has completed all treatments and back to normal life. We are keen to start our application but still not sure how the cancer history will be viewed and best way to proceed.
> We are living in Malaysia and living together for 15 months. Any recommendations would be much appreciated.


Medical cases are very complicated and are not easily juxtaposed 
Consult a Mara agent who specialises in medical cases
Cheers


----------



## Newjuice (7 mo ago)

Any recommendations for agents that do specialize in complex medical cases for PR application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Newjuice said:


> Any recommendations for agents that do specialize in complex medical cases for PR application?


It may be worth consulting with MARA agents with a reputation for helping clients navigate the health requirement - just sharing their names, I haven't had anything to do with them:

George Lombard
Australian Immigration Agency - George Lombard Consultancy

Peter Bollard
Home | Lewis and Bollard Migration| Migration Agents and Lawyers Sydney


----------



## simmis (7 mo ago)

Hi all We have start working for app on 2019 but due to vivid everything halted. Now in may 2022 i had clear cell renal cell carcinoma and had open partial nephrectomy as per biopsy all clear and i don't need any further treatment even just follow ups. I will be the primary applicant as my hubby is above 45. Do we have chances to get 491 visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

simmis said:


> Hi all We have start working for app on 2019 but due to vivid everything halted. Now in may 2022 i had clear cell renal cell carcinoma and had open partial nephrectomy as per biopsy all clear and i don't need any further treatment even just follow ups. I will be the primary applicant as my hubby is above 45. Do we have chances to get 491 visa?


What is your Anzsco code and points ?
Are you onshore?
Cheers


----------

